# Are you serious?



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 23, 2010)

So Redeemer Seminary is launching a Houston campus this fall. I just realized that their campus is literally less than two miles down the street from RTS Houston. So are you telling me that in one of the largest cities and metroplexes in the entire USA, the best place to launch a Reformed Seminary is spitting distance from another Reformed Seminary? 

You could have picked anywhere in the country to launch from seeing how the Houston campus only has profs flying in anyway (at this time of course), so why choose two miles from RTS? Are we that petty or are we that bad at communicating between denominations? 

I am picking on Redeemer simply because RTS was already established. They have their own President (Dr. Futato), have their schedule lined up, and have already given a class with the second to begin soon. If the roles were reversed and Redeemer was the established seminary, I would be picking on RTS.

I cannot see any "advancing the kingdom" principles in this.

Ok rant over for now. You may continue what you were doing.


----------



## sastark (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't find any info on RTS Houston on the RTS website. Link?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are the courses being offered this fall.

Reformed Theological Seminary


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought Redeemer was already in Houston, but under another name. Wasn't it associated with Westminster Seminary at one time?


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 23, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I thought Redeemer was already in Houston, but under another name. Wasn't it associated with Westminster Seminary at one time?



It's already in Dallas.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 23, 2010)

Same reason why hotels cluster together...and mega churches....as well as universities. Makes sense to have them in clusters especially while they're starting out.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 23, 2010)

Redeemer was apart of Westminster in Dallas. They branched off and are now starting their extension campuses. 

Frank, could you elaborate on why you think they are better as clusters?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 25, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> Same reason why hotels cluster together...and mega churches....as well as universities. Makes sense to have them in clusters especially while they're starting out.


 
Kinda like the Emperor Penguins in March of the Penguins ?


----------

